# Conky script



## Viscarious (Sep 22, 2009)

I've been looking for a simple right hand or left hand conky script. Does anyone have any or sites that host scripts?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> I've been looking for a simple right hand or left hand conky script. Does anyone have any or sites that host scripts?



what flavor of linux you using?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 24, 2009)

Fedora 11.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> Fedora 11.



just get the fedora package. and this rc should work for you

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 24, 2009)

Hot damn. This is perfect. Thanks much!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> Hot damn. This is perfect. Thanks much!



no prob. let me know if you find any cool addons for that script.


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 25, 2009)

I've found this. 

http://www.64bitjungle.com/tech/conky-dual-core-processors-in-conkyrc/

It adds a bit more to the processor info. It shows both cores, temp and the average CPU usage. I'm still trying to set up this conky script to my liking. Its hard coming up with colors that kinda go with my sporadic wallpaper changing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2009)

Viscarious said:


> I've found this.
> 
> http://www.64bitjungle.com/tech/conky-dual-core-processors-in-conkyrc/
> 
> It adds a bit more to the processor info. It shows both cores, temp and the average CPU usage. I'm still trying to set up this conky script to my liking. Its hard coming up with colors that kinda go with my sporadic wallpaper changing.



yea lol. i havnt really tried editing the rc file. is there any howtos out there?


----------



## Viscarious (Sep 25, 2009)

Yea, here is the one I'm using. 

http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html

Its a bit difficult to dicier and use this but trail and error is really what is helping me figure it all out.

I'm at work right now and using Eeebuntu persistent off a thumb drive so I can't play with it right now. Otherwise, I'd take a SS and post how terrible it looks right now after about 2 hours of fiddling and trying my best to tweak it. 

What also sucks is that to update the configuration, you have to kill the program and re-open it. Not really all that bad but after you tweak one thing, check it, find out its not how you wanted it, and re-tweak it...and do that 30-40 times, it starts to get old.


----------

